# Solar Storm and swarm



## bwdenen (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe not all that crazy. According to the math geeks, Honeybees are in touch with our environment in ways we will likely never understand fully!!

http://discovermagazine.com/1997/nov/quantumhoneybees1263


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Last year I pulled up to a gas pump and people were swatting and looking like idiots a swarm of bees was on the top of the pump. The owner had a can of hornet spray and I stopped him after I filled my trk up. I moved the bees around and the queen was makeing a loud screaming noise saying take me. so I got her in my hand and about 30000 bees on my arm. Got a free tank of gas and applause from customers. Got home put the old girl in a hive and bam it is a great hive. Made it through the winter and is thriving. The solar storm my bees have hardly even been out of the hives today. When it comes to nature were all a bunch of dummies and they know more than we do cause something told my bees to go no where. NATURE RULES!!!!


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you drive home with 30000 girls on your arm?


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow cool! I want to know how you got them home too~! Did you get anyone to take a picture with a smart phone?


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

By the time I got home they were in my shirt and on my neck and all over my lap. Got stung 2 times out of all that and the reason I got stung was my shirt rubbing them I do believe. When swarming they are at their most docile.


----------



## GRamos555 (Jul 16, 2011)

You are a much more confident bee catcher than I will ever be!


----------

